# Opening wall, don't think it's load bearing?



## CZSteve (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello - first post here.

We have an interior wall that we want to open up by cutting out an 11' wide opening (bottom of opening ~ 34" AFF; top of opening ~ 10" BFC) 
The overall length of the wall is ~ 17'. 
Pictures of wall and attic to follow.

Details:
House: concrete slab-on-grade built in '68
Roof: fully trussed
Truss span: 29' ext. wall to ext. wall

The wall is just about center of the truss.
The top plate of the wall framing is a single top plate only.
The wall does run perpendicular to the rafter.

My understanding is that with a trussed roof the interior walls are NON load bearing.
Please reiew and if someone is 'certain' based upon the info here please let me know.
I know the general concensus is to get an engineer to do a survey - I'm just hoping this is a no-brainer and go from there.

The following three pics are the trusses left & center, and a pic of the top plate for the wall. The top plate is a single layer 2x4 and is flush w/ the top of the drywall.














Here are pics of the wall along w/ an exterior pic of the house/roof.













I'm under the impression that the facts that we have a tressed roof and the top plate of this wall is single layer that this wall is non-load bearing; obviously I'd like some input.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## guyod (Jan 13, 2008)

nice plasma... 

modern trusses are designed to span the whole distance. but I shouldnt speak for something made 10 years before i was born.  but the trusses look the same except for the chinsy looking seam holders.  unless an old timer says something different i would say your safe to take down your wall.


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 13, 2008)

Don't take my word for it, but it looks to me like the porch posts are taking the load.


----------



## MinConst (Jan 14, 2008)

Asking a question on load bearing or not in a forum when no-one is on site to see the home is not the best way to find this out. You need to have someone local come and look at it. An architect or engineer should have a hands on look.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 14, 2008)

We ALL know my opinion is the same as Minconstructions. Not a DIY engineering project. 
It is only a quick call to anyone with  first hand knowledge.
Those are also a man made truss. Not something which was engineered. Unfortunately those need a person with knowledge looking over each one.
Like I said before, it is not what it is holding up right now.. I know it is only an attic but, it is how much can it withstand a hurricane or tornado in your area. In my area it is snow we build for. That's where a professional comes in handy, regardless of how much it costs.....$300 is a cheap life. 
Try your local area building inspector...they may give you alternatives, or a good headache.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 14, 2008)

Welcome CZ Steve:
Your tursses look great to me, your first picture shows short legs under the first gusset which I would bet are standing on the front wall, leaving the porch part of the truss hanging by the rest of the truss.
My take on your situation is: look at the plywood gussets and make sure the glue is still intact and holding good, if that is the case you may remove as much of the interior wall as you please.
I was in Ft Lauderdale, Fl in 1962, when trusses really began to hit the building scene. Contractors there built houses by the hundreds. One contractor I becam familliar with was a man named Johnson. Another contractor put an ad in the local paper saying Johnson's roof was supported by mere 2 X 4s and they were afraid the house would fall in.
Johnson answered back with a news confrence on TV wherein he took one of his tool vans ( a Chevrolet ) and sat it stradle the ridge of one of his houses.
The other guy said it was the 2 X 8s under the wheels that was holding the van up. Not to be taken lightly, Johnson built a truss roof upside-down and built a concrete block house with bond beams and cores filled on 4' intervals. It even had a concrete floor, up there, and the house was fully furnished complete with a new Pontiac Catalina suspended up there on the carport floor! He also said that for every family that bought one of his houses, he would give them a Pontiac Catalina for theirs too.
I haven't doubted trusses since.
Glenn


----------



## guyod (Jan 14, 2008)

Great story 
Now when people comment about me loosing my attic space. I can tell them i didnt loose an attic i gained a parking spot. Now how do i drive up there.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, at least I got your attention. Hang around you might learn some more, I do every day.
Glenn


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 15, 2008)

guyod said:


> Great story
> Now when people comment about me loosing my attic space. I can tell them i didnt loose an attic i gained a parking spot. Now how do i drive up there.



You can build a ramp...

with trusses!


----------

